# Yagi 1,9GHz



## huenante (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola amigos.
necesito ayuda.
quiero construir una antena yagi para utilizarla en un lugar donde la señal
es muy debil.

pero investigando me encuentro con algunas dudas sobre el diseño.
Por ejemplo:
Cuantos directores debo poner?
el dipolo o elemento activo es doblado. Como calculo esa forma? (rectangular segun he visto).

Balum!!!!!????

el gran problema seria el balum....  ayuda.


la mayoria de los diseños y ejemplos estan hechos en frecuencias mas bajas.
Actualmente me encuentro utilizando el MMANA-GAL para diseño y prueba de antenas.

Si alguien pudiera ayudar con informacion, les pido ayuda.

Gracias!


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 24, 2010)

Donde estuviste mirando? a esa frecuencia los directores deben ser cortitos y el dipolo tambien. Tambien tiene que ver si esta calculado para 1/4 onda o para 1/2 onda.. postea el link y lo vemos.

El tema del balum es depende la impedancia de la antena contra el equipo donde quieras usar esa antena.. que equipo es? que conector tiene? es para recibir nada mas? ojo que a esa frecuencia las perdidas en el cable son significativas a tal punto que lo que te gana la antena lo puedes perder en el cable..


----------



## huenante (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola 
Gracias por contestar.
En realidad he visto muchos links, pero en general la mayoria hace referencia a antenas para wifi osea a 2.4GHz.
Esta antena la quiero poner en un modem 3G. (Huawei)
He hecho una simulacion en base a las mismas antenas wifi, pero para otra frecuencia.

aki esta la ultima simulacion que hice:
http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-yagi1-4119450.html

algunas de las paginas que he visto:
http://www.axones.com.ar/axones/antenas/yagi-uda.html

esta es idealmente la antena que necesito:
http://www.antenas.cl/yagi1-9.html

gracias!


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 24, 2010)

El modem 3g es usb? que pasa no tenes señal? para que queres la antena? a cuanta distancia estas de la celda?


----------



## huenante (Feb 24, 2010)

si, el modem es usb.
lo estoy experimentando para poder enviar informacion via internet desde un volcan remoto.
en el punto donde lo quiero poner existe una debil señal con el modem 3g de fabrica, suficiente para detectar la red, pero no para conectarse, no se exactamente la distancia a la celda. Pero la ciudad mas cercana esta a 30 KM, el problema es que no existe linea vista con la ciudad.

ese es mi problema...


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 25, 2010)

Interesante! y en el volcan vas a colocar un notebook? el modem 3g puede ser ethernet? porque usb? ya que el ethetnet tiene mejor prestacion ademas de tener la posibilidad de poner directamente la antena externa.. el usb.. tiene conector para antena externa? sino tendras que cortar la pista y hacer una adaptacion de impedancia..

Como plan B te queda hacer un enlace en VHF, UHF ó por wifi para hacer la telemetria.


----------



## huenante (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola.

En el volcan voy a poner un sistema embebido:
http://www.armadeus.com/english/products-processor_boards-apf27.html

necesito que esta conexion sea por internet, ya que parte de la informacion que debo enviar es una fotografia de alta resolucion(del volcan, tecnicamente lo que se fotografia es el avance de un glaciar que esta en las faldas del volcan).

por eso, en esta parte del proyecto, debo asegurar la conexión, para esta prueba necesito esta antena.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 25, 2010)

El modem tiene salida para antena exterior? la puedes hacer si te das maña y sino no son caras. Con respecto al plan b no importa desde donde subes los datos a internet, el tema es asegurarte el enlace de datos..


----------

